
Nova: A color scheme for modern web development - pspeter3
http://www.trevordmiller.com/nova/
======
nikolay
Nice, but too bluish. Should have warmer colors for use at night. I've been
using Cake [0] as a compromise at night with a Spacegray Mocha UI [1] using
the Base16 Mocha palette [2].

[0]: [http://danielpintilei.cf/Cake/](http://danielpintilei.cf/Cake/)

[1]: [https://atom.io/themes/spacegray-mocha-
ui](https://atom.io/themes/spacegray-mocha-ui)

[2]:
[http://chriskempson.github.io/base16/#mocha](http://chriskempson.github.io/base16/#mocha)

